# Error 800706ba when trying access a DCOM on EntireX



## magol (Jul 7, 2004)

We are trying to implement a DCOM-server on Linux with EntireX-DCOM but we have some problem. It is no problem access the server locally with the DCOM client, but when we try to access the server remotely we get an _800706ba _ error. The client is doing the complete connection, but when it tries to access the methods in the interface, something goes wrong.


----------

